# Anyone use this harness??



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in the market for an adjustable agitation harness, and ran across the "K-9 Shop Protection Harness" from Dethyse.com. Has anyone used this? It claims to be adjustable from puppy to adult, padded chest plate, and has a handle. Perfect for what I want, and $65 isn't bad...

But can anyone tell me how good their equipment is?

I'm also open to other recommendations!

Thanks!


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

This is what I use:

http://www.dogsportgear.com/All-Weather-Dog-Harness-with-Quick-Release_p_176.html

They have leather too- but I'm not going to soap oil it like I should, and since we work in the rain too- I went with "all weather". Several people at club I train with use the all weather one as well. 

One of the girls tried Rogue's out on her dog (that slips harnesses somehow) and it worked well for her Dutchie & she is getting one as well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I likewise have the one from Dog Sport Gear (got it before they had the quick release thingy) and I like it. Fits both my male and female Malinois.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I was looking at that one too (as well as the leather version).

How much adjustability does it have? My mal pup is only 4-1/2 months, but my husband's is nearly 10 months. I'm hoping for one they can both get some use out of, even if Abby has to grow into it a bit.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Remind me what kind of dogs you have again? My female Mal is about 48 lbs, my male about 63 lbs. It could fit a dog not really any smaller than her, but maybe up to 80 lbs?


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Megan Berry said:


> I was looking at that one too (as well as the leather version).
> 
> How much adjustability does it have? My mal pup is only 4-1/2 months, but my husband's is nearly 10 months. I'm hoping for one they can both get some use out of, even if Abby has to grow into it a bit.


 
you adjust around the chest & the collar area, 2 straps on each- one on each side. 

Measure them around the chest, add a 1/2" and look at the chest measurement sizes. 

If both dog's measurements are in the same size harness range- it would work. Otherwise- your younger pup will need a bigger harness at some point. 

Rogue is about 60 lbs & she uses the Med Harness. She still has a bunch of room to grow in it. The Dutchie that wore it is about Rogue's hight- but chest is rounder 

The 2 Shep pups (about 10-12 mos) seem big to me- ant they are in the MED as well still.

The all weather one seems to run larger that the leather- Rogue would have been in a Large size in that (could have used the X-Large too with the measurements on the bottom end)


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Can you tell I was Harness shopping a few weeks ago.......


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Abby is the 4-1/2 month old, and her Girth is 12" now. Her parents were both 70-80lbs, so I expect her to get the same.

Bolide is nearly 10 months old, and Her girth is 25". She has the same sire as Abby, but her dam is much smaller so I think her growing is nearly done.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a harness from Bridgeport Equipment. Seems to be decent quality, and it was reasonably priced. I also got a muzzle from them, and some other miscellaneous stuff. Decent quality, fast shipping. 

I bought a medium, and it fits my Mal that is about 65 lbs, and its been used by others with dogs in that size range, with lots more room for adjustability for larger and smaller dogs.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Megan Berry said:


> Abby is the 4-1/2 month old, and her Girth is 12" now. Her parents were both 70-80lbs, so I expect her to get the same.
> 
> Bolide is nearly 10 months old, and Her girth is 25". She has the same sire as Abby, but her dam is much smaller so I think her growing is nearly done.


 
hmmmm...... that is a big gap. 

maybe get a "cheap" nylon harness for Abby at this point til she grows a little more. You could get a good harness for Bolide- one that they both will fit in when Abby gets a bit bigger.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I like this one from Siganture K9.

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Nylon-Harnesses/Nylon-Agitation-Harness-With-Breastplate

Pretty good stuff for $60 and made right here in the USA.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> I have a harness from Bridgeport Equipment. Seems to be decent quality, and it was reasonably priced. I also got a muzzle from them, and some other miscellaneous stuff. Decent quality, fast shipping.
> 
> I bought a medium, and it fits my Mal that is about 65 lbs, and its been used by others with dogs in that size range, with lots more room for adjustability for larger and smaller dogs.


I also have the one from Bridgeport, excellent quality for the price. It is the tracking harness(I used it in protection not tracking) https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96
and my dog wore it from 40# til he hit 90#(a big puppy!) I still have it, no longer use it, but don't want to part with it either. I loan it out to other club members for their pups.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

My trainer uses the one from Bridgeport, so I think thats the one I'll end up with. Its the only one I have used, and it works well, I guess. I am still considering getting those patrol-style harness vests for both dogs for when we take them places though.:-k


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

I've used the Bridgeport one, its really nice. Its the one my trainer has.

I just got the all weather one from dogsportgear. It just came today. I'm so excited to use it!

The other harness I have is a leather walking harness from Stillwater Kennel Supply. It works great even though it wasn't made for protection. I decided to get the all weather in addition because I wanted a harness with a handle and the leather walking harness has a big plate under the hardware up on the back... so its pretty bulky to get on and off.


----------

